# 2010 ASA Classic



## gobblemg (Jun 13, 2006)

I would like to but it is too far away.


----------



## Archerbruce (Feb 18, 2008)

We will be there, have not missed a classic in over 10 years.


----------



## JSTHNTN (Apr 15, 2008)

Me in Open B


----------



## geezer047 (Mar 11, 2007)

Well, my 2 boys and I will be there. Gonna see what middle son does in Open B. He's done shot his way out of BN and Open C both this year. It'll get tougher now:smile:
Charlie


----------



## Jbeau (Jul 29, 2008)

*asa*

open b see u there :angel:


----------



## lilcajun (Jul 18, 2007)

ill be there in hunter.


----------



## camoman30 (Aug 26, 2008)

Jbeau said:


> open b see u there :angel:


0pen B for me


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

Limited :shade:


----------



## 3dshooter25 (Nov 17, 2008)

Ill be hopefully be there. I've heard a lot of good things about the location and am looking forward to it. Ill be shooting Open A.


----------



## southern il 3d (Aug 15, 2009)

k45 if my i get my bow in by then.


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

Hopin to be there. A


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

I was going to let everyone know that I will be paying contingency at the classic $100 for first in all adult classes and $50 for 1st in all youth classes. Good luck to everyone and see you there


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

I'll be there shooting K50!


----------



## tryinhardarcher (Feb 3, 2006)

I will be there shooting the crossbow class.


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

We will be there never been around that area think were going to leave Thursday night some time


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

we'll be there! maybe we can finally hook up this time mark.


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

VeroShooter said:


> we'll be there! maybe we can finally hook up this time mark.


I look forward to meeting you I hate we wasnt able to in Metro


----------



## bowhunter-j (May 11, 2007)

*going to the classic*

I will be there in open C wish I could go right now


----------



## tazhunter0 (Jun 21, 2006)

Target Tease and myself will be there.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

I will be there shooting the new Master Senior class.


----------



## HokieArcher (Mar 13, 2009)

Count me in for Open B!!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Classic*

Looking forward to new shoot sight.

Hoping to make it in Senior Open Class.


Anyone have any good tips on motels in the area please pm me.
DB


----------



## bcampbell_asa (Jul 10, 2007)

*open-B*

see everyone there in B.


----------



## lovetobowhunt (Aug 22, 2004)

Will be there. This will be my first one. Shot the two in GA and had a blast. I'll be shooting Open C.


----------



## Grant Downunder (Jul 1, 2006)

2 of us from over the "big pond"(Australia) will be there shooting open A.


----------



## bcar93 (Jun 8, 2009)

k-45 for me!


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

I will be there in Open A.

Looking forward to the shoot but not the heat.


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

Is anyone staying at the laquinta inn


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

im in the super 8, not the laquinta hunter.


----------



## tkasten (Jul 16, 2006)

*Classic*

I'd like to but Louisiana in Aug. - no way. Have fun and shoot well!


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

We'll be there


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

CutTheLoop said:


> Limited :shade:


Ditto!


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Grant Downunder said:


> 2 of us from over the "big pond"(Australia) will be there shooting open A.


hey glad you are making the trip
hopefully we can get together this time


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

will be there in semi pro
plus and going to win the final team xtreme smackdown of the season


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

ProtecMan said:


> Ditto!


Awesome Mark!

See ya there :darkbeer:


----------



## PiNkDaNiElLe :] (Jan 9, 2009)

I will be there :] shooting womens Open!
My dad will be shooting open c
and my mom will be shooting hunter!!
Hopefully we will bring home some checks!! 

:] 

:shade:


----------



## drivebytrucker (Dec 6, 2007)

i'll be shooting open a and my dad turkey john will be in the new senior master class...kinda sad because this is the last big tourny this year:sad:

seems just like yesterday we were getting ready for Florida...

i have had a ball this year:teeth: gonna miss all my friends!!!


----------



## bigcountry24 (May 11, 2007)

I will be rolling deep and heavy with 14 guys from my club covering just about every class hope to finish out the year strong. I also hope that everyone has a safe trip :shade:


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

okarcher said:


> im in the super 8, not the laquinta hunter.


We're Super 8 also - I am a little worried having never been there and the price was good :confused2:


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

VeroShooter said:


> We're Super 8 also - I am a little worried having never been there and the price was good :confused2:


Google Maps, Street View... pretty good tool when selecting hotels in an area you've never been to.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

From what I have heard from people around there in the past is you want to be on in West Monroe as compared to Monroe itself. I just hope its not going to be as hot as it's showing for next week....


----------



## greimer (Feb 13, 2007)

We got a room at motel 6...price was real good. I hope it is ok...
As long as the A/C works I will not worry about anything else for $44


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Im at the Red Roof


----------



## lilcajun (Jul 18, 2007)

bhtr3d said:


> Im at the Red Roof


x2.....


----------



## Kadob62 (May 1, 2009)

Open B


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

*ASA Classic*

Does anybody know if there are any qualifiers before the Classic. We only have IBO shoots here in AZ this year. I will be near West Monroe the end of July and would like to shoot it. Thanks


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Hotel*

Looks like Motel 6 for me.


Most Hotels in West Monroe seemed booked for double bed.


Red Roof had some king beds.
DB


----------



## mathewdbl_lung (Mar 17, 2008)

Hello,

It's been a while since I've been on the asa home page and it has changed. Are you given any yardage in the Open B, or Open A class?

Thanks


----------



## Dan3140 (Jul 28, 2009)

open b is unknow the first day and known the second. I believe that open a is all unknown


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

ILOVE3D said:


> Does anybody know if there are any qualifiers before the Classic. We only have IBO shoots here in AZ this year. I will be near West Monroe the end of July and would like to shoot it. Thanks


Call the office.....They can give you an open invitation being your from Az and haven't had any qualifiers near you.

770-795-0232 - Lorraine or Jenny or Mike.


----------



## peter rogers (Nov 1, 2008)

I plan on being there shooting the K-45


----------



## la.basscat (Jan 16, 2006)

tkasten said:


> I'd like to but Louisiana in Aug. - no way. Have fun and shoot well!


*North La*. in August is no different than Columbus Ga. was or most anywhere else ASA shoots. It was actually hotter in Metropolis than it was at my home in *South Louisiana *last month. It's summer time and time for the Classic. Me and the Lady basscat will be there, can't wait.


----------



## mttc08 (Feb 21, 2005)

the wife and I will be there......hunter and women's hunter for us


----------



## blobmeister (Oct 7, 2009)

We MAY be there...still haven't decided.  

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1258240


----------



## shine (May 8, 2010)

1st ProAm, will be looking to scratch and claw my way to the middle of the pack in Bow Novice.

Calling for 98 degrees in Monroe this weekend.


----------



## eli (Apr 18, 2004)

*Rubber boots?*

Can anybody say if the range got enough/or will be getting enough rain that rubber boots will be needed in West Monroe?? Thanks!


----------

